# Axkie humidity



## Trewin (Mar 10, 2016)

So i recently got an ackie monitor, and im a little confused when it comes to humidity. From what iv read its his substrate that should be moist so he can burrow, but not the air?He started shedding and i dont want him to loose fingertips or end of his tail. The heat light drys it out very fast so should i spray it like once a day? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 10, 2016)

Give him a decent hide box full of moistened sand. I made one using one of those click-clack style food containers with a hole in the top and a hole in the side with a short length of ag drain running out of it like a tunnel. It'll give him something moist to dig through which will aid shedding around his/her toes, and should stay moist for quite some time. Just don't pop it under your basking lamp, will cause it to dry out too quickly. Also plastic may soften/melt from the direct heat source.


----------



## Trewin (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok thanks, so the moistened tub of sand will sit on top of his regular substrate? i guess he can choose to use it if he wants, thanks.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 10, 2016)

Give him a light misting spray when he's shedding; this helps to get it all off.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 12, 2016)

I give him a water dish with a small amount of water he wallows in it when he needs to, and i spray em occasionally to help him shed so far working a treat


----------



## Trewin (Mar 12, 2016)

Alright thanks, he already has a water dish, but ill put in a humid hide, and spray his dirt every now and then. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

